# Why am I having trouble with my data connection?



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

The wifi at my workplace has been wonky and has a firewall that I have to bypass on occasion using my phone. I've noticed when there's a problem with the wifi I also have issues accessing things with my phone. How can this be if I'm going around the building's wifi by turning wifi off on my phone and just going with data? Btw, when the wifi is fine, my data connection is smooth.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

The building's WiFi is actually just a hotspot connected to the same celltower as your cellphone?


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

SpywareDr said:


> The building's WiFi is actually just a hotspot connected to the same celltower as your cellphone?


Interesting, but I don't think so. We have our own server onsite.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

What kind of server? There are many. For example: Application, Catalog, Chat, Cloud, Computing, Communications, Collaboration, Database, DHCP, DNS, Email, Fax, Gaming, Groupware, File, FTP, IRC, List, Media, Monitoring and Managment, News, Print, Proxy, Sound, Telnet, VM, Web, etc.






What are Different Types of Servers? | Webopedia


Different servers do different jobs, from serving e-mail to protecting internal networks and hosting Web sites. Learn about types of servers.




www.webopedia.com










How Many Different Types of Servers are There?







social.technet.microsoft.com


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

SpywareDr said:


> What kind of server? There are many. For example: Application, Catalog, Chat, Cloud, Computing, Communications, Collaboration, Database, DHCP, DNS, Email, Fax, Gaming, Groupware, File, FTP, IRC, List, Media, Monitoring and Managment, News, Print, Proxy, Sound, Telnet, VM, Web, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No clue.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Sounds like you might have better luck contacting someone there in their IT department.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

They don't seem to know anything.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

in the town my work is at. employees that have 5G has to change settings to 4G or LTE or they will not get internet since 5G tower to far away. Do you have a 5G phone if so try changing setting to 4G or if iPhone LTE


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

I have 4g.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok only thing I could think of


----------



## robert311 (3 mo ago)

If there is a firewall, I think there's a LAN in your company too, so using your phone's network might be inconvenient accessing other devices.


----------

